# My Beautiful Little Adventurer



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Naydeen the shoulder rat!


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Awwww!!! She is adorable


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

It's great to see Naydeen out and about again! She looks like she's getting older, but she looks in good shape so you guys should have at least another good summer together.

During her third summer, Fuzzy Rat couldn't climb anymore, so we would lift her into trees where she would nap in the breeze. She loved it, right up to the point she couldn't hold on or balance her tumors and started falling which was very near the end. Once a true shoulder rat... always a true shoulder rat... its who they are and what they are meant to be.


And just like Fuzzy Rat, it looks like Naydeen has learned to ham it up for he camera. One wonders how they figure it out.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Great pictures of Naydeen! Nice to see her - and great to see you posting again!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone! We had a lot of fun with this, these were taken at my college campus


----------



## plutoniuml (Apr 23, 2015)

Gosh she's the cutest!!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

By the way, I suppose we forgot to add that Naydeen is a very fine true shoulder rat, she's both well trained and highly experienced... don't try this with your own indoor rats. You will get them lost or killed.

I wrote a thread on training and testing true shoulder rats, before you take your rats outside into the very dangerous great big world I'd start by reading it.

While those of us with true shoulder rats are very proud of them and we love to show them off we don't want to inspire anyone else to get their own rat killed. True shoulder rats are a very rare breed, they are the best of the best, and those of us who train them are very careful in their training and we know our rats limits and how to keep them safe. I know it looks so easy, but trust me, the day you come home one rat short is a day you will never forget.


----------



## HoodedLouie (May 1, 2015)

Can you please post a link to this thread? id like to read it


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?51718-Shoulder-Rats-and-all-out-of-home-rat-activities


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Rat Daddy said:


> It's great to see Naydeen out and about again! She looks like she's getting older, but she looks in good shape so you guys should have at least another good summer together.
> 
> During her third summer, Fuzzy Rat couldn't climb anymore, so we would lift her into trees where she would nap in the breeze. She loved it, right up to the point she couldn't hold on or balance her tumors and started falling which was very near the end. Once a true shoulder rat... always a true shoulder rat... its who they are and what they are meant to be.
> 
> ...


She has gotten older, and a little fatter too  but shes still just as high energy and determined as ever


----------

